# Callaway FT-3 Fusion Driver



## Callaway_Purist (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying one of these bad boys off eBay and was wondering if there was anything that any one would like to say about it. Good? Bad? Reviews?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

I think its nice maybe the newer callaway driver the X460 that looks really nice go test a few different drivers out first.


----------



## Callaway_Purist (Jul 27, 2006)

I've tried out the 450 and it was OK. My pro is letting me demo his personal FT-3 and from what I can tell from with the 4 balls that I hit with it, it's a nice club. I've been looking for one on eBay but the problem is that I need a Draw bias.


----------



## Warbird (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you need the draw bias because youre tee shots are spraying around? The X460, because of the bore-through shaft will provide straighter shots on off center hits and is more forgiving than the FT-3, but if like you said, you want a draw bias then I would say FT-3 or, R7?


----------

